

What is INDECT? - stfu
http://www.stopp-indect.info/?page_id=2

======
voyytek
Please note: this is not some kind of high-level EU agenda. It is a project
put together by a couple of research groups to grab money from EU research
grants. My personal experience with those grants (with several 'partners') is
that the results are reviewed by friends&family.

Implement and deploy such a system in time for EURO 2012? Riiight. But I guess
it looked good on the grant application.

------
TeMPOraL
Last time a polish newspaper featured an article about Indect, they wrote that
Indect is going to infer your intentions from cameras before they even occur
to you, and call the military for intervention (seriously!). There's a bit of
minority-report-like fear in the news.

EDIT:

Source: [http://www.polskatimes.pl/fakty/kraj/384367,inteligentny-
sys...](http://www.polskatimes.pl/fakty/kraj/384367,inteligentny-system-
bedzie-sledzil-przestepcow,id,t.html)

One of the paragraph says about brain-wave reflection registered by computers
that will be used to determine criminal intentions. And no, it doesn't seem to
be intended to be a joke. God, I hate this kind of journalism.

~~~
mbel
Wonder what's more absurd teleacquisition of EEG signal or ability to actually
read any concrete information about thoughts from them.

Nonetheless, it's rather sad, because the issue is rather serious and that's a
rather serious newspaper, isn't it?

~~~
TeMPOraL
> Nonetheless, it's rather sad, because the issue is rather serious and that's
> a rather serious newspaper, isn't it?

It is, or so I believed. I don't read or trust any newspaper anymore; given
how usually even most serious news articles get debunked in comments 5 minutes
after posting to HN I don't think I'm loosing much...

------
stfu
Unfortunately I couldn't find a better source in English.

German Newspaper article: [http://www.derwesten.de/politik/polen-plant-die-
totale-ueber...](http://www.derwesten.de/politik/polen-plant-die-totale-
ueberwachung-der-em-fans-id6130223.html)

Wiki article on the project: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INDECT>

Telegraph article on the project:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/6210255/EU-funding-
Or...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/6210255/EU-funding-Orwellian-
artificial-intelligence-plan-to-monitor-public-for-abnormal-behaviour.html)

~~~
JonnieCache
Here's a presentation about it from Sylvia Johnigk at 27c3 last year.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jerN8iSXCc>

One of the contractors on the project turns out to be in the audience and
there is some heckling. It is interesting.

~~~
voyytek
Wow. I really tried to listen to her. Unbearable.

Skip to 37:50. "the project is not planned/scheduled to be a real life
product". Really, this is about money for the researchers. Real life projects
like this? I guess goverments have been working on those for some time now.

------
spindritf
Not just a test field, some of our best and brightest run the project -- it's
coordinated by AGH: <http://www.indect-project.eu/indect-partners>

Neophytes are always the worst.

~~~
jasiek
I wouldn't worry about it. Knowing how science funding works in Poland, this
grant was appropriated in order to buy some new hardware or renovate an old
elevator.

:)

~~~
voyytek
Exactly. "We need a new camera-equipped elevator for the project".

------
jasiek
Ha! I just found out a colleague of mine did his PhD on a part of this and
describes it as 'completely harmless'. :>

------
ishi
The page links to a Wikipedia entry that contradicts some of its claims.

According to Wikipedia: "As it can be seen in the project's documentation,
INDECT does not involve mobile phone tracking or call interception. The rumors
about testing INDECT during 2012 UEFA European Football Championship also
turned out to be false."

------
klausa
Wow. I consider myself to be pretty well-informed both in privacy and general
stuff happening in my country, but it's the first time I'm ever hearing about
this.

------
jwr
The headline is sensational, but this is just Europe spending money on
"valuable research".

------
Zak
It would be amusing to know a bit about how such a system works and
intentionally trigger responses from it. If enough people did that, it would
become useless.

~~~
kaybe
Never ever forget your luggage again! :D

------
hammock
Sounds pretty cool to me. In my opinion, this is what good security forces
ought to be doing today. Whether or not the government should be doing it in
public places is one matter, but if I was the owner of, e.g. a football
stadium or large building complex, this is exactly the type of resources I
would want my security force to have access to.

